# Hmmmmm,This looks promising



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

OK,So we all prolly know that Tyler Tools is goin out of biz I gather and are sellin stuff now at 60% of if you can find anything in stock, look what I found, Shopping Cart


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That looks like a whole lot of nuthin' Tommy, you must have checked out already. Hope you found some good deals!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Guess it won;t show up for anyone but me, so heres another link, Dewalt DC351KL 28V Cordless TrackSaw ,the price after SALE60 is entered into a copde box with a 46 inch track is $391, not sure about the voltage but seems to be a great price on one of these to break sheet goods down with


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the information Tommy... Just ordered the moisture meter I've wanted and a few other things. At 60% off, I saved a ton...

the "sale60" in the coupon code box is the ticket... 

maybe I shoulda put in sale99??? *L* 

and free shipping to boot...


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Tommyt654 said:


> OK,So we all prolly know that Tyler Tools is goin out of biz I gather and are sellin stuff now at 60% of if you can find anything in stock, look what I found, Shopping Cart


Darn you, you made me go spend money! I ordered a $335.00 Bosh Multi-X for $71.00!

But thanks, I've been wantng an oscillating tool for years but couldn't justify the cost.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

how to find the in-stock items?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just got notification that ALL of the items I placed an order for are out of stock and they are not honoring the sale out of stock items. I requested that they let me know just how one might determine if an item is in stock...we'll see......


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

What am I missing? 

It says the 60% is on in-stock items, "NO BACKORDERS ACCEPTED".

Everything I look at is either on backorder or not orderable, including the stuff you all have ordered.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I guess I should have refreshed before I posted my question. I spent almost two hours looking for in-stock items there. ":^)

Mike


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just got a note back saying that there isn't much left since they are liquidating. And I should go to the US Factory Outlet page of their site and try for something there..

USFactory Closeout

ohh well, I'll give it a look


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Intriguingly they only accept credit cards issued in the US. Presumably, if they go on holiday,they would be disconcerted if they were told they could only pay their hotel bill with a credit card issued in the country the hotel was in and that a US issued one was unacceptable!

Cheers

Peter


----------

